# Can Uber take back a tip



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I got notification yesterday that I had received a tip on the app from my last ride on Wednesday. Just a quick glance and it thought it was $7. That's a respectable tip on a $30ish ride. Getting ready to drive today and I notice that my tips for the week are way more than I had thought. After investigating, I find that the $7 tip was actually $70! SEVENTY FREAKING DOLLARS on a $30ish ride (his total fare was $117). I remember the passenger and I had a great conversation about travelling and where we've been to and where we want to go. Blah, blah, blah. He told me about his recent wedding in Greece and even showed me pictures. I gave him recommendations about what to see/do here if he had some free time between work meetings, etc. Typical BS. I was a little surprised when I didn't get a tip the same day, but brushed it off as normal PAX behavior.

So, here's my question. If this was a mistake and the passenger did, in fact, mean to leave me a $7 tip, can he call Uber and get his money back and they, in turn, take the money back from me? Or, am I such a great conversationalist and tour guide that he really did intend to give me $70?

Most of the time, I don't care to ever think about the passengers after they are out of my car. But sometimes, like today, I would like to at least be able to acknowledge that I have received his tip and I am thankful. So, Mr. Passenger from PA, if you are reading this, thanks for the tip!! If you didn't mean to give me $70, the only thing I have to say is.....new phone, who dis?


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes uber will contact you if the customer made a mistake and ask if you're willing to refund the customer. This happened to me last year when a customer tipped me $40 when he meant to tip me $4. As soon as I approved uber took $36 out of my earnings.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

If you say no do they deactivate you?


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

evad77 said:


> If you say no do they deactivate you?


No the customer made the mistake but since it was given to you it's your choice to do as you want.


----------

